# Swap crystal malt



## Sprungmonkey (15/11/13)

I have 25 kg of BB crystal malt and there is no way I'm going to use it all. Does any one want to swap some for other speciality malts?


----------



## Sprungmonkey (15/11/13)

Or hop or anything - there is just no way I need 25 kgs


----------



## hoppy2B (17/11/13)

Crystal is meant to keep pretty well isn't it? Perhaps it will age really well and improve in flavour. :huh:

I really have no idea. :unsure:

Doh! h34r:

Hihi. :lol:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/11/13)

Crysal will last ages if stored corectly.

25kg will last ages.....


----------



## Smokomark (17/11/13)

Sprungmonkey said:


> I have 25 kg of BB crystal malt and there is no way I'm going to use it alí
> l. Does any one want to swap some for other speciality malts?


Is pale, medium or dark crystal


----------



## Sprungmonkey (21/11/13)

medium.


----------



## hoppy2B (1/12/13)

Medium is good if you want to make Sierra Nevada clones as that uses about 500 grams of the medium in a single batch.


----------



## Sprungmonkey (2/12/13)

definately good to know - I will still struggle to get though 25kgs but 500g per batch will definately help


----------



## hoppy2B (2/12/13)

Yes 25 kilos is a fair bit. If I was in Brissy I'd be willing to swap.


----------

